# Nissan r35 gtr 800ps



## nas007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Nissan gtr 800ps Litchfield 72k fsh,stage 4.5+race intercooler, Litchfield race suspension ,oil cooler, +handling kit,alcon billit 6 pot brakes front 6 pot brakes rear,race exhaust ,vredestein new tyres,gearbox circlips billit baskets +clutch,new bellhousing, alloy header tank,carbon engine cover.carbon rear spoiler,recent service,waxoiled .excellent condition,£35000+spent, £42000 [email protected] 07417362227


----------



## Torrey23 (6 d ago)

Still available?


----------

